
Could S3 be an end-user product? - terpua
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2007/12/20/couldS3BeAnEnduserProduct.html
======
idea
I use Jungle Disk with S3 for storing media that are important to me like
photo's. Other stuff i backup locally, but there could be a fire, theft etc.
For code i use Darcs and Mercurial repositories and Jungle Disk frequently
backups the repos to S3.

------
darius
Man, good idea... unfortunately I didn't even think about personal use for S3
and I already signed up for an online backup service. I kept thinking that an
online backup system would work great with S3 but not for a second I thought
of using it for myself :(

~~~
cperciva
There are some tools available for doing backups directly to S3; but they all
have limitations because of S3's rather weak API. In addition, the pricing
structure of S3 (bandwidth + storage + a significant per-request fee) means
that certain workarounds (e.g., adding indirection) end up being absurdly
expensive.

S3 can be an excellent backing store for an online backup service, but only if
there's some intelligence sitting in between client systems and S3.

------
simianstyle
I think if amazon marketed it properly, it could potentially weed out a
significant share of the shitty hosts that are lurking around. But then again,
it's probably easier to just FTP to a shitty host.

------
rokhayakebe
Good idea. I think now we are really heading somewhere. This is could be a
start to fixing all the clutter and mess on the Web.

~~~
terpua
If the S3 auth access can be abstracted to use your "normal" amazon login,
that will go a long way in making it user friendly.

